# Schubert op. 49



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

Does anybody know what Schubert's op 49 is ie what is its title and instrument

thanks


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Google does.

http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&token=&sql=42:194260


----------

